# $300 travel credit for USVI visitors in 2017 (must book through linked portal)



## LisaRex (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-virgin-islands-pay-visit-170320020.html

"(To celebrate their 100 year anniversary of becoming a US territory)..., every visitor will receive $300 to spend on their vacation. The money can be used for historical and cultural tours and activities, so visitors can learn more about the islands' culture, according to Thrillist. This includes eco-tours, museum admissions and outdoor exploration, like kayaking and hiking.

Those traveling in March (the month of the actual centennial!) will also receive a commemorative "centennial" souvenir. All you have to do is go to VisitUSVI.com and book a three-night minimum stay at one of the participating hotels on St. John, St. Croix or St. Thomas. The department of tourism will then send you $300 in credits to use like cash money at any of the participating locations."

https://www.visitusvi.com/package_and_promotions

*PARTICIPATING HOTELS:*




The Buccaneer
Caravelle Hotel & Casino
Chenay Bay Beach Resort
Club Comanche Hotel
Divi Carina Bay Resort & Casino
Holger Danske Hotel
Mt. Victory Camp
Renaissance Carambola Beach Resort
The Palms at Pelican Cove
Tamarind Reef Resort
Sand Castle on the Beach





Caneel Bay Resort
Coconut Coast Villas
Concordia Eco-Resort
Star Villas
The Westin St. John Resort





At Home in the Tropics
Bellavista Bed & Breakfast
Bolongo Bay Beach Resort
Frenchman's Reef Marriott Resort
Galleon House
The Green Iguana Hotel
Lindbergh Bay Hotel & Villas
Secret Harbour Beach Resort
Two Sandals Bed & Breakfast
VI Campgrounds
Windward Passage Hotel


----------



## Hannah2 (Jan 11, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-virgin-islands-pay-visit-170320020.html
> 
> "(To celebrate their 100 year anniversary of becoming a US territory)..., every visitor will receive $300 to spend on their vacation. The money can be used for historical and cultural tours and activities, so visitors can learn more about the islands' culture, according to Thrillist. This includes eco-tours, museum admissions and outdoor exploration, like kayaking and hiking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, i will make a note.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2017)

Do a search for prices - I did for early June 2017 - ~$700/nite for a 2Bd at Westin St John - so only $600/nite (plus $40/day resort fee) - what a bargain!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 13, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> Do a search for prices - I did for early June 2017 - ~$700/nite for a 2Bd at Westin St John - so only $600/nite (plus $40/day resort fee) - what a bargain!



If I bought there (and I'm not going to, I'm not going to, I'm not going to), I'd be forking out about $25-30k for the week I'd want (week 4-8) in the regime I want (Bay Vista) + ~$350/night in MFs.  So $600/night with no contract isn't really out of line with what owners are paying.   And no contract required!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 13, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> If I bought there (and I'm not going to, I'm not going to, I'm not going to), I'd be forking out about $25-30k for the week I'd want (week 4-8) in the regime I want (Bay Vista) + ~$350/night in MFs.  So $600/night with no contract isn't really out of line with what owners are paying.   And no contract required!



Well... of course. But, that holds true for any place that has both TSs and Hotels (and villas) - and not wanting to buy a TS in order to use for a short-term visit.

Note that the times are limited to non-high season.  AND... you can rent from Owners for much less at these times (check out RW - lots of rentals)  OR... can rent a non-WSJ villa for less - in many cases for smaller places - much lower. There are many adverts for villa rentals throughout StJ.

Note - the 1Bd/studios ran at ~$500/night in June, but I was interested in comparing to our annual stay in a 2Bd.

You may want to rent for ~$650 per night for a 3-night stay (don't forget $40/day resort fee) when many other options are available, but not me.   My point is that saving $300 for a ~$5000 week rental (reasonable length of time) that is already at an expensive rate is not a bargain or even a good value. Of course if one is only staying 3 nights - a better 'bargain'.

YMMV - and likely does.

E.G.
$4900 for a week - 3-4 people
http://islandgetawaysinc.com/cinnamon-stones/
(no affiliation... just one of many examples)


----------



## JudyS (Jan 13, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> Do a search for prices - I did for early June 2017 - ~$700/nite for a 2Bd at Westin St John - so only $600/nite (plus $40/day resort fee) - what a bargain!


That is often a problem with these sorts of deals. If you have to book your hotel through a special website or phone number, the prices may be inflated.

Also, there may be strict limitations on what you can do with the $300 credit, which may reduce its value.

Possibly, this $300 offer is a good deal for certain hotels. I have not looked into it. But, it's good to know what the "gotchas!" might be.


----------

